# I will pimp out a deer



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will pimp out a deer in my spot for 250.00, this includes video footage of your deer, 1 hour away from SL. No deer no pay. 20 yard shot, any afternoon you want. Will help drag to truck to. 15 minute walk. tree stand provided.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Hogan are you feeling ok???
Your going to give out your spot?

What size of a deer do you plan on letting someone shoot from _*your *_spot???


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I will pimp out a deer in my spot for 250.00, this includes video footage of your deer, 1 hour away from SL. No deer no pay. 20 yard shot, any afternoon you want. Will help drag to truck to. 15 minute walk. tree stand provided.


So your selling a PUBLIC resource? Are you a cattleman? :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Would They have to wear a blind fold to and from the spot 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

No blindfold just swear to secrecey. Nice spot to get on the board and get your first deer. No cattle, but there are sheep. Just have to pay off the herder, that is why I must charge a fee otherwise it would be free.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

So why you gonna do it?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Help someone get their first deer.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> No blindfold just swear to secrecey. Nice spot to get on the board and get your first deer. No cattle, but there are sheep. Just have to pay off the herder, that is why I must charge a fee otherwise it would be free.


If you pay a herder that much he may have a hard time being sober enough to keep his end of the bargain. May want to make that a pay after deal.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > No blindfold just swear to secrecey. Nice spot to get on the board and get your first deer. No cattle, but there are sheep. Just have to pay off the herder, that is why I must charge a fee otherwise it would be free.
> ...


 :lol: Amen to that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll do the same thing for the first person to give me 249.00.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll do the same thing for the first person to give me 249.00.


Lower anyone, anyone??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have GPS coordinates to this spot and I will sell them to anyone for $150. :twisted:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *I have GPS coordinates to this spot* and I will sell them to anyone for $150. :twisted:


139.99...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

12 pack of natties. Beat that b^%@hes!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Do I hear $138.99? Shipping and handling included!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have GPS coordinates to this spot and I will sell them to anyone for $150. :twisted:


You Bass tird. :lol: Nobody has ever taken me up on this offer. Tex almost did last year for his wife and one other person may have taken the spot, if so I will place a sold sign on this.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 12 pack of natties. Beat that b^%@hes!


Eeeeewwwwww...I assume thats Natural lights, I just had some baaaaad flashbacks from college, thanks Tree.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll do the same thing for the first person to give me 249.00.


If you're talking where I think you're talking, how about 5, 40's of old milwaukee, a $20 and a 10 minute back rub?????


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

:shock: 139.99 you say?



:rotfl:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys are downright mean. Don't you know that somewhere out there, some eager beaver tenderfoot LEO is going to be staying up all night setting up a sting operation to catch this "Hogan" character. And now he thinks he's uncovered an entire ring... :lol:

Don't worry Hogan. I won't give you up...even if they make me kiss Gayle Ruzicka. On the lips.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gas up my boat for a 14" Wyoming antelope?


----------

